# Polish Bow Ties (Krischickies)



## tropics (Dec 22, 2014)

Krischickies


  Fry at 350* do not let them brown,cool
  sprinkle with powder sugar..

Flour,baking powder,salt,yeast



eggs, sour cream, sugar, vanilla & lemon juice



Kitchen Aid with dough Hook



Wrap in a zip lock bag ( flour on hands no shot of the dough)



Rolled out as thin as you can.I can see the lines in my cutting board.( Arms hurt)

Cut and Tied



Fried no not brown



15 - 20 sec. Flip them over



Drain



Dust with powder sugar



Warning these are addictive.

Thanks for looking

Merry X-Mas


----------



## themule69 (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2015)

Made another small batch





Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks for link to this Richie, Those look great and probably taste even better. Have you tried adding a little homemade jam or something to them?

Point for sure.
Chirs


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2018)

Chris Thanks we only did half the batch this morning going to freeze the rest for New Years. Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 24, 2018)

One thing about Polish cooking is, I come from a Lithuanian family and we share a border which has gone back and forth over various centuries and empires. 

Anyway, we're on the northern border and our culinary technique is Boil Everything. Polish cuisine is like that in the north but the flavors change as you go south. More pepper and tomato as you get closer to Hungary. Or maybe Czech pastries.


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> One thing about Polish cooking is, I come from a Lithuanian family and we share a border which has gone back and forth over various centuries and empires.
> 
> Anyway, we're on the northern border and our culinary technique is Boil Everything. Polish cuisine is like that in the north but the flavors change as you go south. More pepper and tomato as you get closer to Hungary. Or maybe Czech pastries.


I don't have any idea of what part of Poland my Grandfather came from.
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 24, 2018)

They look great. Grandma and Mom made a thicker version. More of a baking powder doughnut. They fried up to 1/2" thick. Best warm out of the fryer. But just as good stale dipped in coffee. I got to start digging out the old recipes...JJ


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> They look great. Grandma and Mom made a thicker version. More of a baking powder doughnut. They fried up to 1/2" thick. Best warm out of the fryer. But just as good stale dipped in coffee. I got to start digging out the old recipes...JJ



JJ Thanks these actually were a little heavier then I normally do,but they are still addictive 
Richie


----------

